# Heat Pack?



## PinkPunisher (Jan 20, 2009)

Tomorrow I'm might be bringing my Argentina Black & White tegu to school for a project. I would need to take my bus so I would need a heat pack to put in the rubbermaid bin to keep her warm until I get her to school.

So my questions are; Whats brands do you recommend? I assume I should wrap it in a towel? Should I worry about it burning her?

I'm looking for just a pack, not a sticky pack. Well a sticky pack might work if I stick it to the towel right?

Also everything has been taken care like for example it being allowed at school.

Thanks,
Spencer


----------



## Tux (Jan 20, 2009)

RLD Enterprises heat packs are good, I've had hit and miss experiences with the Uniheat packs that many places sell for reptile shipping.

Apparently RLD no longer exists atleast their site doesn't now that sucks.


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

Try using "pig blankets". I'm pretty sure you can buy them at a local Agway as they are Ment for keeping livestock such as pigs and chickens warm in cold weather.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 20, 2009)

ihatehumans said:


> Try using "pig blankets". I'm pretty sure you can buy them at a local Agway as they are Ment for keeping livestock such as pigs and chickens warm in cold weather.



Do they actually produce heat or do they depend on a warm blooded mammal to make it's own heat (like how humans use blankets)?


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

I read in a book you can use them for reptiles.


----------



## AlpineStar (Jan 20, 2009)

they are heated i think most have the heating element covered by fiberglass then the soft outer shell or whatever covering is used. i think they have to be plugged in though. when i was younger and the weather wasnt permiting i always used the hot water bottles covered with a towel to make it more comfortable. they are inexpensive and very effective, for a moderate time but easy to reheat


----------



## ihatehumans (Jan 20, 2009)

O.K. I think the best way to transport your tegu is put it in a cooler with a paper towel at the bottom. Underneath could be a water bottle or two or a heating pad. Where do you live? If you live in some place warm like Florida its probably a bad idea to include heat in your tegu transportation thing as a over heated reptile is just as bad as an underheated one.


----------



## Tux (Jan 20, 2009)

Location: Ottawa,Canada

Cooler plus heat packs work as does the water bottle depending on distance.


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 21, 2009)

I've always used a hot water bottle with boiling hot water, then wrapped in a towel. As the bottle cools down I remove the towel to expose the remaining heat. I use it all the time when I go get my crickets. I ussually buy a 100 and hav to walk a few blocks home. It was really cold last week (-39c) and the bottle still did a good job. Electricity and animals scares me. JMO


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL I saw the post was about going out today. I guess I came in on the topic a lil late. Sorry bout that. So what did you use? How well did it work? ANd how was the turn out on your project at school?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 21, 2009)

The project actually came out really well. It was on a dream job and I had chose to do my as a reptile breeder. I brought Alice in a Rubbermaid bin with some substrate to hide in. I also had one of those bean bags you can microwave lightly wrapped to ensure heat went through to her. OH I also covered the sides of the bin with a black garbage bag, it was clear, just to help keep stress down.

She was kept in the principals office on the floor and seemed fine. I checked on her at lunch and she was a little cool so I heated the bag up again and then only put the towel over the bean bag two time to ensure lots of heat could get through. I then brought her to class at the end of lunch, went through my improvised speech and let the class touch her. 

The speech also went really well, I touched on some basic information about tegus and also talked about how there is a lot of money to be made in snake breeding if your only in it for the money. The class seemed to enjoy it and Alice seemed fine throughout it whole thing.

I could tell though when I last checked on her before I left school that she was getting really stressed out, she started becoming more flightly and defensive so I just put her back in and got in the car to drive home. I ended up getting a ride to school and home from school from my girlfriends parents.

In the future though I wouldn't use the bean bag and towel, I would much rather get a stryo box around a Rubbermaid bin then heat up water bottles and use those.

Spencer


----------



## DaRealJoker (Jan 21, 2009)

I wonder if she was upset from the confinment if anything from the sound of your day. Thank you for bringing people and wild life closer together man.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Jan 21, 2009)

DaRealJoker said:


> Thank you for bringing people and wild life closer together man.



Don't thank me, I love doing that kind thing. She actually really helped keep me calm, normally when I'm doing speeches in front of a class I get REALLY nervous, get butterflies in my stomach, twitchy, etc. When I was up there this time I wasn't nervous in the slightest which is even stranger considering I had only 2 points to talk about, tegus and snake morphs LOL

Spencer


----------

